# Took the plunge on Osprey 18



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

After years of fishing in and owning a variety of boats - I decided with some trepidation to see if I could in fact build one - I went with Timm’s design Osprey 18 - so sad to hear his passing - he was welcoming and encouraging in all the chats we had. 
I’m sure I’ll make a ton of mistakes but I think that’s all part of the fun and learning experience. Any tips and advice always welcome. 
Here is the start .. strong back and added wheels


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Bulkheads cut - stinger notches are next


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Looking good! Keep the build updates coming


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

well its been too long but finally got the build going. I struggled to get the frames / bulkheads aligned and after much checking and double checking I decided to break it down - re-cut the wood and re-squared up the strongback...hey presto all center lines lined up.
So this is where the build actually begins


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Starting to create the various stringers and harpin


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Dry fitting, scarfing sections


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Gluing the harpin in place


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Steadily expoxying in the stringers in - making the cuts of the 3/4 x 1 longitudinally to allow for the bending - some trial and error but managed to get it sorted. Starting to see the shape coming together


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good luck and keep the progress reports coming.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

Looks like your doing a fine job and I like your well equipped shop.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking great -- the Osprey is a beautiful boat; I look forward to seeing her come together!


----------



## Charles Thies (May 13, 2020)

Boikie said:


> After years of fishing in and owning a variety of boats - I decided with some trepidation to see if I could in fact build one - I went with Timm’s design Osprey 18 - so sad to hear his passing - he was welcoming and encouraging in all the chats we had.
> I’m sure I’ll make a ton of mistakes but I think that’s all part of the fun and learning experience. Any tips and advice always welcome.
> Here is the start .. strong back and added wheels


Looks great! I am just starting on mine this upcoming week. Received the plans a couple of weeks ago. Good luck!


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry for the long delay in posting - been chipping away at it.


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Adding the first layer of plywood, cutting and "tacking" in place , started shaping the harpin to get the flow of the hull...that was a challenge and a leap of faith on some areas.. I was a little clumsy on the bow and had to scarf a piece in and re-shape


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

First layer of plywood complete and sanded


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Adding the second layer of ply - trying to get overlap on the previous section - the lines look very sharp - almost knife edge in the pictures but don't seem as extreme when viewed in the shop. Using plastic staples rather than screw and washer to adhere ply to frame and plywood to plywood


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

I am out for the next few weeks - working away - so am looking forward to getting back to finish off and get the glass laid. Plans call for 7oz cloth but have had bi-axial mat recommended. Still working / mulling this over - could be over thinking things here though. Seems bi-axial is heavier than regular cloth - so initial thoughts are - how much affect this will have on overall weight.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Initial that’s are man she’s lookin good man, clean work!


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

So back in the shop after 3 weeks on the road..sanded the second layer of ply


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

Looking back at the plans and other builds - I think I missed extending the ply sides to accommodate side chines ...but plans were a little ambiguous on this. Will be adding chines before glassing though.
Decided to fair out the small gaps between the ply planking and joints that weren't quite butted together - two part fairing compound. Glass arrived this week so hoping to get chines in and laid for glassing this next weekend (but I have a fishing trip scheduled too for next Saturday so I maybe glassing the following week)


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

sanding this tommorow - so will post sanded pics


----------



## Charles Thies (May 13, 2020)

Boikie said:


> I am out for the next few weeks - working away - so am looking forward to getting back to finish off and get the glass laid. Plans call for 7oz cloth but have had bi-axial mat recommended. Still working / mulling this over - could be over thinking things here though. Seems bi-axial is heavier than regular cloth - so initial thoughts are - how much affect this will have on overall weight.


Really nice work! I am just starting on my Osprey 18!


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)

So sorry for not posting - here is current progress


----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Boikie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Boikie said:


> View attachment 221774
> View attachment 221775


After 2 years😀


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SWEET


----------



## Mcvl Mel (5 mo ago)

Looking good!


----------

